# Beersmith and no-chill hop time and IBU solution



## fletcher (28/5/14)

apologies up front if this has been covered elsewhere.

a simple way of adding the additional IBU calculations, and to prevent needing to change hop timing manually and separately from what is in your program/recipe, is to simply set up an equipment profile with a higher "hop utilization" factor. the default is 100% but you could easily change this to 115% to compensate.

edit: not my idea but i emailed brad smith about it. this was his reply.


----------

